# BMW Roadside Assistance vs. AAA



## mde83 (May 16, 2005)

So I have a 2016 X3. Being new it has BMW Roadside Assistance for the entire 3 years I will have the vehicle until I lease my next BMW is early 2019. I have 2 other vehicles as well, both of which are covered by their manufacturer's roadside assistance plans while under warranty (Dodge and GM).

I really am not into the whole AAA trip planning services. But beyond that, is there any compelling reason to keep my AAA membership that will be expiring, or just let it expire and rely on BMW Roadside Assistance.

With the RFT's, etc., if I have a breakdown, I just do not want to be left on the side of the road for hours or have to have my BMW towed to the nearest dealer (5 miles from me) as opposed to MY dealer (25 miles from me). With AAA I have always been impressed with their response times and willingness to work with me on where the car gets towed. Not sure about BMW Roadside Assistance and their response times, etc...

Thoughts?


----------



## Totirid (Jan 20, 2016)

I find with the amount of traveling I do, the annual AAA membership cost is more than offset by the discounts I receive in hotel rate reductions. I've not ever used the BMW plan.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

We just let our AAA go for fear of getting a tow-hook rather than a tilt-bed. We will do what is necessary to keep the BMW with BMW-knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Wgosma (Sep 28, 2009)

Doug: I've owned (older) BMW's for 14 years and have had to use AAA 5-6 times- always request a flatbed and always got one....two of the treks were over 70 miles. Works for me, worth 80 bucks a year....plus I save a nickel on hotel rooms too.


----------



## mde83 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies folks. I do not do a great deal of traveling outside of central Florida where I live. And when I do it is on the company's dime. I think what I was wondering more than anything else, is has anyone noticed a difference in response times between AAA and BMW RA? I have always had good luck with AAA showing up within 30 minutes of me calling them. I have never used BMW RA. I just would not want to be on the side of the road for 3 hours waiting for BMW RA and wishing I had never cancelled my AAA membership....


----------

